# ***OFFICIAL*** Yushin Okami vs. Hector Lombard Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lombard is better everywhere, he'll defend any grappling attempts and make Okami pay for going near him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Okami about to derail another hype train.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Couldn't care less about Okami, and i think lombard is tailor made to beat this guy.. okami doesn't react well under the kind of pressure lomard will put on him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't exactly see how Okami wins unless Lombard shows up uninterested like he did vs. Boestch. 

Lombard is faster and has more power. He has a better base actually with his Judo, which will be more than enough to stop TDs. His pure grappling is on par with Okami's. 

Perhaps Okami can gas him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't stand Lombard. 
Would love to see this jackass get his ass beat.
I think Okami will take advanage of Lombard's tiny reach and play the jab game while neturalizing Lombard's attempts to bring pressure.
Okami UD.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ari said:


> I can't stand Lombard.
> *Would love to see this jackass get his ass beat.*
> I think Okami will take advanage of Lombard's tiny reach and play the jab game while neturalizing Lombard's attempts to bring pressure.
> Okami UD.


In that case you should be rooting for him to get a title shot.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lombard has this. He's faster, stronger, a better grappler & hits harder. Okami might have a chance if he can stay back & use his reach but in that case we are in for a boring fight, something like the Machida/Hendo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sports_Nerd said:


> In that case you should be rooting for him to get a title shot.


Excellent!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

This is a terrible stylistic matchup for Okami. It isn't impossible for him to win but he is going to have to stay on his bike the whole time jabbing him every time he gets close.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> This is a terrible stylistic matchup for Okami. It isn't impossible for him to win but he is going to have to stay on his bike the whole time jabbing him every time he gets close.


It's not impossible for him to win. Lombard is going to be exposed


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lombard is one of the worst possible matchups for Okami at MW. I don't think he can take Hector down, Hector has great punching power and Okami's striking defense is not exactly world class either. Maybe he can tire Lombard out with clinch and footwork but it's going to be a long grind for Yushin and Lombard can end it any time.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Okami will overpower Lombard in the clinch.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Stun Gun has a rather obvious bias towards Asian fighters.
But in this circumstance, I think he's right.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I want Lombard to win because Yushin already got his shot at Anderson. If the same Hector shows up that faught Palhares, he should win this fight. I think his stregnth, base, and power will pose big problems for Yushin.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Ari said:


> I think Stun Gun has a rather obvious bias towards Asian fighters.
> But in this circumstance, I think he's right.


Very rarely do I find myself in agreement with both Ari AND Stun Gun :laugh: but this is definitely one of those times


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Lombard is gonna demolish Okami..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you guys are crazy lombard wil KO okami, okami can't bully lombard with his grappling


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I want to say Okami, but Okami react very badly to power punches. He tends to forget his gameplan and focus. I think Lombard takes this via TKO.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Okami by grinding decision... maybe


Hoping for a Lombard KO though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I think Okami will overpower Lombard in the clinch.


I think that is crazy. Not sure if anyone at MW is going to over-power Lombard. Maybe Weidman.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I think Okami will overpower Lombard in the clinch.


Na. Lombard's Judo base is too good, add to that his strength and low center of gravity, the guy is a rock. But he's also fast and moves well, Hector has the most impressive physicality in the division.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ari said:


> I think Stun Gun has a rather obvious bias towards Asian fighters.
> But in this circumstance, I think he's right.


Or he's a fan of them and believe in their abilities. Lombard is overrated, Okami will push the pace and grind Lombard on the cage, gain a TD or two maybe and then the 2nd Lombard will gas, and Okami will work his magic.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Stun Gun is a asiaphile lol.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Or he's a fan of them and believe in their abilities. Lombard is overrated, Okami will push the pace and grind Lombard on the cage, gain a TD or two maybe and then the 2nd Lombard will gas, and Okami will work his magic.


My man right here.

Thunder will always prevail over Lightning. Okami TKO Round 3.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

too bad all thunder does is make noise...

both lombard and okami are overrated.. solid judo gives lombard the advantage in the clinch, not to mention how much physically stronger hector is.. problem with this fight is how fast and explosive lombard is and how badly okami reacts to being hit with any kind of power..

im not a fan of either guy but i think hector is tailor made to beat guys like okami. okami's only chance is to lay and pray his way to a boring SPLIT decision


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> too bad all thunder does is make noise...
> 
> both lombard and okami are overrated.. solid judo gives lombard the advantage in the clinch, not to mention how much physically stronger hector is.. problem with this fight is how fast and explosive lombard is and how badly okami reacts to being hit with any kind of power..
> 
> im not a fan of either guy but i think hector is tailor made to beat guys like okami. okami's only chance is to lay and pray his way to a boring SPLIT decision


I find it quite assuming that everyone is saying Lombard is stronger, Okami is larger, and stronger than Lombard. Lombard is more explosive and hits hard, and has great judo. But he has no cardio. Okami breaks guys down. You will see a new and improved Okami. He won't lose in Japan again


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> I find it quite assuming that everyone is saying Lombard is stronger, Okami is larger, and stronger than Lombard. Lombard is more explosive and hits hard, and has great judo. But he has no cardio. Okami breaks guys down. You will see a new and improved Okami. He won't lose in Japan again


coming from someone who knows how good hectors grappling is, yushin stands no chance of outgrappling him hector is an olympic judoka and is freaky strong.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Okami is freaky strong as well.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Well this is one of the most pointless arguments I've ever seen. 

My dad is tougher than both your dads. Suck on that.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Hahaha, yea, this fight has the potential to be really awesome and really boring at the same time.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Hard fight to call, I wouldn't be surprised to see Okami win a decision but my prediction is that Lombard catches Okami at some point in the bout shaking him up and swarms on him much like Boetsch did and takes him out.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

agree its a bad match up for okami

lombard may be the best fight for silva at middleweight in terms of a spectacle


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

JWP said:


> agree its a bad match up for okami
> 
> lombard may be the best fight for silva at middleweight in terms of a spectacle


Lombard is like 3rd-4th best fight for Silva. Weidman and Jacare are the biggest threats. 

Okami is going to beat Lombard.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> Lombard is like 3rd-4th best fight for Silva. Weidman and Jacare are the biggest threats.
> 
> *Okami is going to beat Lombard*.


I'd bank on that


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Okami can't handle any kind of pressure, and Lombard is going to press the action until Okami wilts in the second half of the fight. Definitely not counting Okami out, but i just don't see it happening.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Only guy Okami has really ever beat with any sort of a base/wrestling/TDD is Munoz. And it was a close fight. 

And Lombard probably has a better base than Munoz. WHo was taken down at will by Weidman. And even taken down by Leban if I recall correctly?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Okami will look great if he doesn't get swarmed early, or lose his shit and forget he can't brawl. If he actually fights smart and implements HIS game, I see him winning this fairly one sided.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Only guy Okami has really ever beat with any sort of a base/wrestling/TDD is Munoz. And it was a close fight.
> 
> And Lombard probably has a better base than Munoz. WHo was taken down at will by Weidman. And even taken down by Leban if I recall correctly?


Okami has improved his wrestling a lot more sense the Munoz fight. I think Lombard will come out strong and gas. Okami wins this.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Or he's a fan of them and believe in their abilities. Lombard is overrated, Okami will push the pace and grind Lombard on the cage, gain a TD or two maybe and then the 2nd Lombard will gas, and Okami will work his magic.


No. You're biased.
And that's okay because that's part of being a fan. When it starts to affect logical rationale, it becomes a problem. If Caol Uno fought Ben Henderson, I'd be willing to bet that you would pick Uno to win. Or say that a prime Caol Uno would beat a prime Ben Henderson. 

I think that you're correct in your analysis of this particular fight. Lombard is too small for Middleweight in my opinin, and he has a major reach disadvantage. If Okami fights smart, he should have no problem with Lombard.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Okami has improved his wrestling a lot more sense the Munoz fight. I think Lombard will come out strong and gas. Okami wins this.


You may be right. And I have stated that Okami can win if he takes him into deeper waters and makes him work. 

But aside from gassing? I don't think very many guys at 185 are taking Lombard down. His Judo base is too good, couple that with his sheer power and stature and it is hard to get him down. His thighs/legs are so powerful it is ridiculous. 

I do think Lombard is an overrated striker. But there is no denying his explosiveness and power. He is a good enough striker to utilize his power. Okami is a jabber. 

Lombard could show up like he did vs. Boetsch and not be aggressive, but you would think he would have learned from that. If Lombard comes out ready and aggressive, I don't see how Okami survives.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You may be right. And I have stated that Okami can win if he takes him into deeper waters and makes him work.
> 
> But aside from gassing? I don't think very many guys at 185 are taking Lombard down. His Judo base is too good, couple that with his sheer power and stature and it is hard to get him down. His thighs/legs are so powerful it is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


If Lombard comes in like he did against Palhares, Okami will grab a hold of him and drag Lombard down. Okami is strong as hell, so is Lombard, but Okami is much bigger.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> If Lombard comes in like he did against Palhares, Okami will grab a hold of him and drag Lombard down. Okami is strong as hell, so is Lombard, but Okami is much bigger.


Okami is taller, Lombard is stronger. 

He isn't going to just drag down a Olympic Judoka whenever he wants. 

We will see who is right come Saturday.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I still believe okami has more strength based off of past fights


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

lol @ this strength argument still going on. You haven't grappled with Okami, you've got no idea how strong he is. I bet no one on this forum would have predicted Mark Hunt to beat Bob Sapp in a strong man contest, but he did.

Strength is some thing (unless the two competed in a strong man contest against each other) that needs to be felt first hand to get a good gauge on how strong they really are. It isn't like assessesing their speed or stand up skills which can be evaluated from a camera and video footage, actual strength is much tougher to actually analyse and unless you have grappled with Okami first hand, please stop stating that he is stronger than Lombard as if it's some kind of fact, because it isn't.

If I had to guess, I'd say Lombard was the more physically stronger man. His thickness and build is ridiculous, he has legs like tree trunks (similar to Mark Hunt). We also have Tim Boetch's word on Hector. He said that trying to take Lombard down was like running into a brick wall, he was almost impossible to move or take off balance in the clinch. Timmy didn't say the same thing about Okami when they fought.

But again, most of this is just guess work, I haven't grappled with either guy, neither have any of us, so you can't just state that fighter A is stronger than fighter B as if it's some kind of fact.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> We also have Tim Boetch's word on Hector. He said that trying to take Lombard down was like running into a brick wall, he was almost impossible to move or take off balance in the clinch. Timmy didn't say the same thing about Okami when they fought.


This is what I failed to post. We all liked Boetsch's move to 185 because he can physically manhandle a certain % of guys. When he first moved down we thought of him as one of the strongest in the division. Lombard in a less than stellar performance looked stronger vs. Boetsch than Okami did when Boetsch went through 2.5 rounds of getting beat on the feet. Boetsch grabbed Okami's neck and he couldn't get away then a series of uppercuts eventually finished him.

Who cares who is stronger. Okami is at his best when he can physically beat you with his size and grappling. Lombard is no Marquardt or Belcher. Okami will have a hard time imposing his grappling like he usually does...unless it is later and Lombard gasses. 

Okami should stick and move all fist round to frustrate Lombard and tiring him. Then go the grappling route later in the fight.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

exactly, if okami can stick and move for the first round, not only will he tire lombard but frustrate him as well.. then in the second a well timed takedown and gringing pace to keeping him down will tire him even more to about 40%..

after that he has two rounds in the bag and a third to go with very little dangerous threat left over...

too bad okami isnt the smartest fighter, like mir he is unable to read and adapt.. i see a first or second round finish for lombard


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here they are the night before the fight in the weigh in staredown (Okami takes stare down kinda literally):


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Okami about to derail another hype train.



I thought it was already derailed....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be rooting for Hector purely for the emergence of another contender, but it's really not beyond Okami's abilities to grind out a decision victory.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ari said:


> I can't stand Lombard.
> Would love to see this jackass get his ass beat.
> I think Okami will take advanage of Lombard's tiny reach and play the jab game while neturalizing Lombard's attempts to bring pressure.
> Okami UD.


I'm on this boat. War Okami.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL... Chris Weidman skyrockets to the highest ranked MW and Chael Sonnen falls to 9th spot? Oh, UFC...

Off for a year and Weidman still manages to climb the rankings to number one. That's some man!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

okami won't win, grappling neutralised and okamis bad defense makes him get smacked hard


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL... Chris Weidman skyrockets to the highest ranked MW and Chael Sonnen falls to 9th spot? Oh, UFC...
> 
> Off for a year and Weidman still manages to climb the rankings to number one. That's some man!


Was laughing at that too.

It is a a combo of so many MMA writers that make the rankings. Maybe so many of them didn't include Sonnen at 185 and that skewed the rankings.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

I bet on Okami. If he can manage the distance, the fight is his.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> okami won't win, grappling neutralised and okamis bad defense makes him get smacked hard


I am not sure that defending it won't tire Lombard out, I think each round Okami's odds of winning go up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I am not sure that defending it won't tire Lombard out, I think each round Okami's odds of winning go up.


that could be true, I think if hector closes the distance quick for the inside shots then he can win


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well the takedown question has been answered


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hmm most interesting


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Round 1 to Yushin. 

Hector should just come out swinging. It worked for Boetsch, and Okami hates getting hit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I see Lombard tiring as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> that could be true, I think if hector closes the distance quick for the inside shots then he can win


Yeah but it looks like Okami is taking advantage of Lombard charging in to land those TD's cause just pushing a guy with Hector's base against the cage isn't gonna get him down. Okami's timing those TD's really well.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Got too much on hector ... I really just liked him winning in first or not at all. To me okami is a decent fave at this point.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Is Lombard slowing down or trying to get Okami comfortable because this round looks way different.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Okami is out-striking and out-grappling Lombard. 

Where you at, doubters?!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have to say lombard should be cut if he loses this, he's very expensive and wioll be 1-2 in the ufc


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

lombard is kinda like a MW sherk but with less talent


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lombard needs to get desperate cause he is going running back to Bellator with his tail between his legs if he loses this one.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Ugh. Disappointing for my hector fanboyism. Gotta appreciate okami's skills, even if they're not flashy skills. 
Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is Chael Sonnen's influence.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

well lombard needs to ko him or its over


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

this is where I wish I followed my instincts and put MAJOR credit on Okami in vBookie


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Yushin's bringin' the thunda! Hector needs to go 3rd round Boetsch on him but I think Okami will pull out the UD here and win me some Credz


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Lombard, you idiot... you're not going to win the fight by winning the third. You have to TKO him, which means keeping it on your FEET.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I though rolling to his back was a bad idea but looks like Okami used it to catch his bearing.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lombard is too ****in' expensive.

Anyway, need him to win for my Pick'em :/


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh, there's the trademark Yushin wilting. Stop his progress just a little and the guy falls apart.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

AJClark said:


> Yushin's bringin' the thunda! Hector needs to go 3rd round Boetsch on him but I think Okami will pull out the UD here and win me some Credz


For ****'s sake Yushin... That was too close


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Damn. Thought he was gonna boetsch him. Hector's too tired to finish. Yushin gonna survive.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

"And the winner here looks to be set up nicely in 2013" 
-Anik

randomly during a big 3rd round.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Blahhh. 29-28 yushin. Worst. Ever. You're annoying Hector.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wow lombard has no fight iq, anyways cut him and cut him now


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Soooooo ******* overrated can we all finally admit it?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

stupid round on lombard part
he had him on the feet round 3 and he lays on him for 3mins doing nothing
2-1 for okami for me


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Lombard made a moronic choice to go to the ground when he had Okami backing up. Just ridiculous. 

Meh. Glad to see Okami get another solid win under his belt.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Is Lombard really that dumb? Good lord... Dude literally gave away his only chance to win the fight. I'm absolutely baffled right now.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wow lombard has no fight iq, anyways cut him and cut him now


I thought he was your best mate.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I think his moronic choice was due to pure exhaustion. He was very tired. Cut his ass. I still like watchin him smash cans, but Yushin isn't one. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> Soooooo ******* overrated can we all finally admit it?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh wow that was dumb... Okami 29 28 because Lombard seemed intent to not finish him.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Lol what a farce. Sd? Haha. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I thought he was your best mate.


when did i say that? oh that's right I never said anything like that smh, i trained with him once is all i said and i said he was very hard to take down and that's it


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Split Decision?????

This is getting beyond a goddamn joke now. Seriously


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Japanese fighters love to be in split decisions. Its a must.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Split decision? I didnt get it.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> when did i say that? oh that's right I never said anything like that smh, i trained with him once is all i said and i said he was very hard to take down and that's it


lol bollocks. You were all over him like a cheap suit and now you're demanding the UFC to cut him.

Strong loyalty. Your best mate won't be too happy about that.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Okami easily won the first two. had me nervous in the 3rd. For all those saying Okami couldn't take Lombard down. HAHA


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> lol bollocks. You were all over him like a cheap suit and now you're demanding the UFC to cut him.
> 
> Strong loyalty. Your best mate won't be too happy about that.


oh stfu you troll your not even an entertaining troll who makes up bs


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Split Decision my ass!

If UFC can cut Fitch saying he's on a downslide and too expensive, they can do the same to Lombard!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Derailed again, but unfortunately, this time, over a bridge, so the train went to the bottom of the river. I begin to believe he was lucky Palhares fractured his foot.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Almost looked like Okami v botesch II. But Lombard gassed and has no heart, time yo walk on. Funny a year ago he was the man to "destroy" Anderson Silva. What a can crusher, doesn't look good for bellators legitimacy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad Lombard lost. Hopefully they cut his ass.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Think the 3rd round might have saved Lombard's job. 

This was a good measuring stick. Lombard has the firepower to cause a lot of problems in the division, but I wanted to see his ground game. This is truly the first time we all got to see it. This turned out better than I thought it would. I was thinking Lombard might pull off another Boetsch come back on Thunder. 

Yushin is a very crafty fighter. Truly a dark horse. He's not stellar, but he is really good at what he does. 

I say Lombard vs Belcher for their job. That should be a very entertaining match up.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> coming from someone who knows how good hectors grappling is, yushin stands no chance of outgrappling him hector is an olympic judoka and is freaky strong.





UFC_OWNS said:


> wow lombard has no fight iq, anyways cut him and cut him now


Look at me lads, I train with the great Hector Lombard!

Post fight - cut him, he's rubbish.

Rofl.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Lombard should attempt a desperation move to WW, if possible. I think all of that muscle is killing his explosiveness as he gets older.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Think the 3rd round might have saved Lombard's job.
> 
> This was a good measuring stick. Lombard has the firepower to cause a lot of problems in the division, but I wanted to see his ground game. This is truly the first time we all got to see it. This turned out better than I thought it would. I was thinking Lombard might pull off another Boetsch come back on Thunder.
> 
> ...


Okami has the skills to beat literally everyone in the division on paper. However he lacks the mental game. He folds a lot and quite easily as well. I still think he could beat everyone not named Anderson Silva and maybe Chris weidman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Look at me lads, I train with the great Hector Lombard!
> 
> Post fight - cut him, he's rubbish.
> 
> Rofl.


ugh this guy, i never backtracked on that statement i'm very surprised okami did that to him so I was wrong there, and there was no indication I said that I train with him frequently I said it a few times that I trained with him once. So you do what you want kiddo have fun trolling and trying to be "funny" let me steal one of your recurring crappy jokes. BRB ignoring grappleretarded, brb wishing his mother shoved a hanger in herself when he was in her belly.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Welp, I guess there goes another contender. The MW division is just clear itself out these days eh...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ugh this guy, i never backtracked on that statement i'm very surprised okami did that to him so I was wrong there, and there was no indication I said that I train with him frequently I said it a few times that I trained with him once. So you do what you want kiddo have fun trolling and trying to be "funny" let me steal one of your recurring crappy jokes. BRB ignoring grappleretarded, *brb wishing his mother shoved a hanger in herself when he was in her belly.*


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Okami over powered Lombard. nuff said


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

haha, I love how when Okami said he'd like to fight Bisping next, Chael shut him down and told him "no, who you want to fight next is the winner of Phillipou vs. Jacare." Then shortly after, he's like "that's going to happen.. because I said so." Awesome stuff.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Lombard should attempt a desperation move to WW, if possible. I think all of that muscle is killing his explosiveness as he gets older.


I second that, in Bellator. Lombard looks like a builded up Francisco Trinaldo. Not fight wise, of course.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Almost looked like Okami v botesch II. But Lombard gassed and has no heart, time yo walk on. Funny a year ago he was the man to "destroy" Anderson Silva. What a can crusher, doesn't look good for bellators legitimacy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I always had to argue with those peolple saying Lombard was unproved and overhyped. :dunno:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Okami derails on the hype trains


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Decent fight, happy for Okami but would have enjoyed Lombard winning more so that there's more contenders in the mix.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Rauno said:


> I always had to argue with those peolple saying Lombard was unproved and overhyped. :dunno:


Lombard shows that he can finish fights, but he hasn't learned that he now has to game plan as the competition is significantly stronger.

He hurt Boetsch, but didn't capitalize. He stormed and beat Toquinho which is a solid win in my books. 

Okami is a very well rounded fighter and two time contender. He never hurt Lombard, but Lombard did hurt him. At the end of the day it's about control, positioning, takedowns, damage and ultimately points. If Lombard exploded earlier maybe he could have taken the first, lost the 2nd and won the third. Who knows.

I don't think Lombard is super over rated, but maybe a bit overly hyped because it's obvious he does have the KO power and skills. Over rated is when you're losing BADLY or getting koed or submitted left and right. 

In order for Lombard to stick around he should face Belcher or get a pay cut. His value has dropped significantly. That third round "may" have saved em for one last fight in the org.

Overall I really enjoyed the fight because Okami fought a sound and intelligent game plan against a formidable Judoka player and knockout artist.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

No_Mercy said:


> Lombard shows that he can finish fights, but he hasn't learned that he now has to game plan as the competition is significantly stronger.
> 
> He hurt Boetsch, but didn't capitalize. He stormed and beat Toquinho which is a solid win in my books.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said here. Lombard lacks fighter IQ. He did decent tonight. Okami is a tough guy to beat. 

I'd like to see Lombard crush a guy like Tim Kennedy. 

I was really impressed with Okami tonight, he didn't back down, he fought well, he was throwing that jab in lombards face, got some nice takdowns, and showed he's still a contender


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Lombard sucks


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Lombard to get cut and shipped back to Bellator with his tail between his legs. 

Not good enough for the money the UFC are paying him to keep imo.

Business sense you get rid.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I figured after destroying palhares Lombard would take this one easyily but i guess i was wrong. good win for okami


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

He'll get cut. Back to Bellator. Win 2-3. Return with a cheaper contract. Win 1-2 against lower level. Lose to a top 10. Retire.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lombard is the most frustrating fighter to watch since Barry.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Just had to rewatch Lombard vs Palhares to confirm he has as much credit for that "impressive" win as Big Foot has against Travis Browne. Not saying he wouldn't win in any way, but c'mon, how can you call a win *impressive* when your opponent got seriously hurt during the course of the fight? So in UFC he has two losses and one win over a guy who broke his foot kicking him in a bad spot.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Okami is boring and mediocre & Lombard is an idiot. I'm still convinced Lombard could have won this fight if he fought smart and pressured Okami. Anyway who cares Okami will never be top level & Lombard will probably be cut sooner than later.
Boring fight over all.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> Okami is boring and mediocre & Lombard is an idiot. I'm still convinced Lombard could have won this fight if he fought smart and pressured Okami. Anyway who cares Okami will never be top level & Lombard will probably be cut sooner than later.
> Boring fight over all.


Okami is mediocre? Lol.

Everyone was all over Belcher's nuts and Okami calmed that noise. Everyone said Lombard would paste him and he ended up winning and even ate a shot from him, Okami is an elite Middleweight.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Okami is mediocre? Lol.
> 
> Everyone was all over Belcher's nuts and Okami calmed that noise. Everyone said Lombard would paste him and he ended up winning and even ate a shot from him, Okami is an elite Middleweight.
> 
> ...


He's pretty good I guess, maybe it's his extremely boring style that makes him seem so meh. I just took a look at his record and yea it's better than I remembered. Anyway every time he's fighting I know he's either getting stopped or he's going to bore me to death.

I still think Lombard could have won if he just put some pressure on him like he did in the end. It worked fine, just that Hector was already gassed then.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Or not throw kicks. Okami would have had a hard time getting TDs early if he wasn't catching kicks. Lombard got up easily the first few times too. 

Lombard is just overrated like many thought he was back in Bellator. It is just evident now. Scary looking. Good paper skills. But his standing game is just looping haymakers. His bottom game isn't there. His Judo is good, but a strong wrestler could exploit it. His striking is the main thing, it is just scary, and can work like a charm vs. Bellator bums. But not UFC fighters. All power, very little technique.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Okami is one of the best MWs he has improved since losing. He did well to keep his composure when fghting Lombard.


----------

